# Hello Everyone!



## LJ Kyler (Jul 27, 2014)

Hello my name is LJ and I wanted to introduce myself. My husband and I are looking into getting a pop up for he and I and my service dog.  I'm 34 and he's 27 so I think a used popup would be ok for now. Any tips or help would be greatly appreciated!
Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## LEN (Aug 1, 2014)

Welcome

As with any RV check it out closely before purchase and make sure EVERYTHING works correctly.

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 1, 2014)

look for water stains, good sign of water leak also take a close look at the canvas  depending on the age they could be rotten


----------



## C Nash (Aug 1, 2014)

Don't forget tires and if you buy used repack the wheel brgs.  The tires on most popups are smaller than the tow vehicle and they take a beating at speeds people tow them. If they are 5yrs old replace


----------

